#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  [Dúvida] Rocket M5 Mimo

## er41d0

Moro em local onde não há disponibilidade de banda larga cabeada. Existem alguns provedores wireless locais do qual sou cliente utilizando uma wom 5000 mimo. Tenho 10 megas contratado e não estou satisfeito. Gosto de jogar games de FPS na Live e, frequentemente, tenho latência alta e perda de pacotes (provavelmente gargalo no wisp). Tentei vários wisps locais e o problema continua. Como possuo uma antena aquário MM-5829OS 5.8Ghz estava pensando em comprar um Rocket M5 Mimo para utilizar com a antena e captar provedores de bairros distantes onde não há problema de disponibilidade de banda larga nem sobrecarga de usuários. Não sou especialista em redes sem fio. Nem conheço muito bem o Rocket. Alguém poderia me informar se posso utilizá-lo como a wom 5000? Ou seja, me conectar por PPPOE ao provedor utilizando o Rocket e receber a internet por sua conexão rj45. Isto é possível? Ele tem modo cliente como a wom 5000? Desde já agradeço aos colaboradores[emoji102] 

Enviado de meu Moto G (4) usando Tapatalk

----------


## sphreak

> Moro em local onde não há disponibilidade de banda larga cabeada. Existem alguns provedores wireless locais do qual sou cliente utilizando uma wom 5000 mimo. Tenho 10 megas contratado e não estou satisfeito. Gosto de jogar games de FPS na Live e, frequentemente, tenho latência alta e perda de pacotes (provavelmente gargalo no wisp). Tentei vários wisps locais e o problema continua. Como possuo uma antena aquário MM-5829OS 5.8Ghz estava pensando em comprar um Rocket M5 Mimo para utilizar com a antena e captar provedores de bairros distantes onde não há problema de disponibilidade de banda larga nem sobrecarga de usuários. Não sou especialista em redes sem fio. Nem conheço muito bem o Rocket. Alguém poderia me informar se posso utilizá-lo como a wom 5000? Ou seja, me conectar por PPPOE ao provedor utilizando o Rocket e receber a internet por sua conexão rj45. Isto é possível? Ele tem modo cliente como a wom 5000? Desde já agradeço aos colaboradores[emoji102] 
> 
> Enviado de meu Moto G (4) usando Tapatalk


Sim, ele tem modo cliente. Agora tua offset tem alimentador duplo ou é simples? Se for o duplo OK... Se for simples você terá que adquirir um cone de alimentação duplo para poder ligar o Rocket. 

P.S.. Offset é difícil de alinhar, principalmente pra quem nunca fez antes vai bater cabeça.

Quanto a "captar provedores de bairros distantes", você já verificou com esses provedores se eles emitem sinal na sua direção? O sinal deles chega até você? Seu local tem visada para esses "provedores de bairros distantes"? São muitas variáveis antes de você mandar ver em um rádio de R$ 500,00 e depois simplesmente ele não servir pra nada...

----------


## er41d0

> Sim, ele tem modo cliente. Agora tua offset tem alimentador duplo ou é simples? Se for o duplo OK... Se for simples você terá que adquirir um cone de alimentação duplo para poder ligar o Rocket. 
> 
> P.S.. Offset é difícil de alinhar, principalmente pra quem nunca fez antes vai bater cabeça.
> 
> Quanto a "captar provedores de bairros distantes", você já verificou com esses provedores se eles emitem sinal na sua direção? O sinal deles chega até você? Seu local tem visada para esses "provedores de bairros distantes"? São muitas variáveis antes de você mandar ver em um rádio de R$ 500,00 e depois simplesmente ele não servir pra nada...


Eu aponto utilizando um roteador com ddwrt vou olhando a qualidade do sinal aumentar no gráfico de redes disponíveis para associar. O cone e antena é o da foto.

Enviado de meu Moto G (4) usando Tapatalk

----------


## sphreak

> Eu aponto utilizando um roteador com ddwrt vou olhando a qualidade do sinal aumentar no gráfico de redes disponíveis para associar. O cone e antena é o da foto.
> 
> Enviado de meu Moto G (4) usando Tapatalk


Na verdade os cones são virtualmente idênticos, pela exceção que o simples tem uma conexão para cabos e o duplo tem 2. 1 horizontal e 1 vertical...

----------


## er41d0

Tenho que comprar um cone duplo no caso. O que tenho aqui só tem uma conexão.

Enviado de meu Moto G (4) usando Tapatalk

----------


## sphreak

Se você ainda não tiver o Rocket e tiver de comprar mais o cone alimentador (R$80 +,-) e dependendo da distância desses provedores mencionados (20km?) Compensa adquirir uma Powerbeam M5 400... mas como afirmei antes... esses provedores "distantes" tem sinal na sua area?

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## er41d0

> Se você ainda não tiver o Rocket e tiver de comprar mais o cone alimentador (R$80 +,-) e dependendo da distância desses provedores mencionados (20km?) Compensa adquirir uma Powerbeam M5 400... mas como afirmei antes... esses provedores "distantes" tem sinal na sua area?
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


Acho que vou de Powerbeam mesmo. Estava, justamente, na dúvida entre o Rocket M5 e a Pwrbeam M5 devido ao Rocket suportar uma maior distância de enlace. Depois do seu comentário vejo que a Pwrbeam M5 terá um melhor custo/benefício. Vou desapegar da antena aquário[emoji17] 



Enviado de meu Moto G (4) usando Tapatalk

----------


## 1929

Como o @Spreak falou, tem que ver como estes distantes chegam aí. Logicamente que uma boa antena em si e não propriamente o rádio é que vai determinar a qualidade do sinal.
Uma boa seleção de antena, com ângulo de abertura bem estreito vai ser necessário. E necessariamente de dupla polarização para que você tenha recurso de escolher polarização caso necessário. Toda antena de dupla polarização tem dois conectores.

Não pensa que vai ser fácil "sintonizar" um sinal distante num ambiente urbano. Tem muitas variáveis a serem consideradas.
Por exemplo, já que a antena selecionada, seja lá que rádio for, precisa de um angulo bem fechado, qualquer 10º para um lado ou para o outro faz com que um sinal desapareça e leve você a crer que não tem nada de sinal naquela direção... Rastrear Aps distantes pode ser desgastante principalmente se for em 360º para descobrir qual o melhor sinal. Esta é uma das variáveis.
Outra é a questão da polaridade. Quem garante que o provedor distante está transmitindo em duas polarizações? Se ele estiver só na horizontal por exemplo você vai precisar desativar a polarização não utilizada, no seu equipamento e nisso o RocketM tem um erro imperdoável. Não desativa uma das chain. Com as duas chain ativadas em ambiente SISO, eu não gostei muito. Pelo menos quando usei Rocket isso me irritava muito, não sei se hoje isso foi corrigido no firmware.

Outra variável é saber se o provedor vai querer lhe fornecer o sinal. Para isso você vai precisar saber alguns parâmetros de configuração como cliente que só o provedor tem. Não é só chegar, achar a estação e pah!.. A não ser que você esteja pensando em outros modos de obter este sinal com sucesso, Basta uma criptografia wpa2 Aes e você não entra na rede dele...
O normal seria com a obtenção de um bom sinal e então entrar em contato com o provedor para que ele faça a configuração do seu rádio.
Aqui, mesmo que cliente já tenha um equipamento não permitimos que ele faça configurações. Isso abre as porteiras do provedor...

----------


## er41d0

Aqui, boa parte dos provedores profissionais, deixam sem criptografia. O cliente acessa a rede mas não navega. Passa a ser direcionado para a tela de login onde há os dados para contato.



Enviado de meu Moto G (4) usando Tapatalk

----------


## FernandoB

Amigo, pesquise um pouco e aprenda sobre a supremacia do Mikrotik em questão de menos interferência, menos ruido e mais desempenho.
Procure um provedor que faça um PTP pra você, se colocar esta enorme antena na sua casa ela vai captar um enorme ruído de todo lado e vai ficar uma bosta! Em vez de comprar um LIXO M5 compre um par de lhg5 Mikrotik e fale com o provedor para fazer um enlace exclusivo pra você eu garanto que nunca mais vai ter problemas.

----------

